# RIP Blazer Boy



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 16, 2010)

He left me today, I knew it was going to happenand I was able to gear myself up for it, but it still seems impossible that he's gone. 



Blaze as an 8 week old baby:













Thanksgiving Morning 2010- About 5 1/2 years later:













Binky Free my little man! 

I knew this was coming this whole past month has been nothing but a fight with ear infections, antibiotic shots, antibiotic pills and then tooth abcesses just a week ago. He gave up the fight. He shall binky free with the rescue's that didn't make it of mine. I told him he had to watch Heather, Flashy, Bo, Dubbs, Ears and Cater.


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 16, 2010)

aww i'm sorry! he was a handsome little guy:rip:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 16, 2010)

We're so sorry for your loss. Commander Bun-Bun was our very first rescue and when she passed we were just devastated. We lost Charlene two months ago, and even though we knew it was coming, it's still not easy having to say good bye. The picture at 8 weeks is absolutely precious--he sure was a gorgeous little man. Rest in peace little man and binky free, you're loved and missed.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry. He was adorable--I just want to smoosh his fluffy head. Binky free, Blaze.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss...he certainly was a handsome boy!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I'm waiting for the ground to thaw so I can bury him properly. Right now he's wrapped up with his travel blankie and stored in a secure spot until I can bury him. At least I know he's comfy and infection free. 
Claire- he really did have the squishiest head I have ever felt on a Holland. the cutest little tongue despite the big head. 
:bunnyangel2::happybunny:


----------



## Nela (Dec 17, 2010)

Aww I'm sorry to hear Binky free lil one.


----------



## Suz (Dec 17, 2010)

What a beautiful boy. So sorry for your loss. ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Blaze - such a cute boy! I'm sure he will be watching over you, making sure all future bunnies behave themselves!

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 18, 2010)

So sorry Heather. It is tough when your first bunnyBlaze starts to have all the problems and we hate to see them suffer. But nothing can prepare you when they go and it is hardest when they do.

Binky free Blaze. ink iris:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 24, 2010)

Heather , Im so sorry you lost your Beautiful Blaze. What a Handsome Bunny he was.

Binky pain free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Sweet Blaze. You will be missed by your Mommie.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss..he was such a handsome bunny..


----------



## Tasha93x (Jan 6, 2011)

He was a very beautiful boy, so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you :rainbow:


----------

